# Dienach, l'uomo che ha vissuto nel 3906. Video.



## Tifo'o (9 Novembre 2019)

Questa è la storia di Paul Dienach, un uomo che nel 1921 cadde in uno stato di coma e, dopo essersi risvegliato, raccontò che la sua mente viaggio nel futuro, più precisamente nel 3906. Scisse anche un diario "Cronache del futuro“.

In basso il video col racconto più dettagliato.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2019)

Questa storia mi ha incuriosito parecchio, peccato che il libro non sia tradotto in italiano, l'avrei letto volentieri. Ricorda un po' la trama di paria dei cieli di Asimov.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è la storia di Paul Dienach, un uomo che nel 1921 cadde in uno stato di coma e, dopo essersi risvegliato, raccontò che la sua mente viaggio nel futuro, più precisamente nel 3906. Scisse anche un diario "Cronache del futuro“.
> 
> In basso il video col racconto più dettagliato.



Ecco, forse lui ce l'ha fatta a vedere un'altra CL del Milan.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Novembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, forse lui ce l'ha fatta a vedere un'altra CL del Milan.



Fantastico


----------



## Baba (18 Novembre 2019)

Qualche mese fa ero sdraiato sul divano ed ero in una specie di dormiveglia. Per un attimo ho sognato di vedere un amico che non vedevo da un paio di settimane. Mangiava una mela e mi raccontava di come non ne mangiava una da un po’ di tempo. Mi svegliai subito dopo questa scena. La stessa sera andai al solito bar e mentre ero appoggiato al bancone vidi entrare questo amico del sogno che non vedevo appunto da qualche settimana. Aveva in mano una mela!!! Rimasi subito a bocca aperta, ero incredulo. Venne a salutarmi, per qualche secondo non sapevo cosa dire e poi gli chiesi se gli piacevano le mele. Mi rispose “ ma si dai, era da un po’ di tempo che non ne mangiavo una”. Ero rimasto sbalordito e quasi non ci volevo credere. Gli raccontai subito la cosa e rimase a bocca aperta pure lui. Mi sembrava tutto così assurdo. Non mi era mai successo nulla del genere e ancora oggi non me ne capacito.

Ps: non sono mai stato un fanatico di queste “cose”


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2019)

Gretina nel 1899


----------



## Igor91 (20 Novembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Qualche mese fa ero sdraiato sul divano ed ero in una specie di dormiveglia. Per un attimo ho sognato di vedere un amico che non vedevo da un paio di settimane. Mangiava una mela e mi raccontava di come non ne mangiava una da un po’ di tempo. Mi svegliai subito dopo questa scena. La stessa sera andai al solito bar e mentre ero appoggiato al bancone vidi entrare questo amico del sogno che non vedevo appunto da qualche settimana. Aveva in mano una mela!!! Rimasi subito a bocca aperta, ero incredulo. Venne a salutarmi, per qualche secondo non sapevo cosa dire e poi gli chiesi se gli piacevano le mele. Mi rispose “ ma si dai, era da un po’ di tempo che non ne mangiavo una”. Ero rimasto sbalordito e quasi non ci volevo credere. Gli raccontai subito la cosa e rimase a bocca aperta pure lui. Mi sembrava tutto così assurdo. Non mi era mai successo nulla del genere e ancora oggi non me ne capacito.
> 
> Ps: non sono mai stato un fanatico di queste “cose”



Da pelle d'oca... a me capita spesso, non me lo so spiegare.


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2019)

Quello di cui parlate potete cercarlo su Google scrivendo *Baader-Meinhof phenomenon* non è niente di magico o paranormale.


----------



## Lambro (20 Novembre 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Quello di cui parlate potete cercarlo su Google scrivendo *Baader-Meinhof phenomenon* non è niente di magico o paranormale.



Lo dico da esordiente totale, ma dopo aver letto di questo effetto neurologico credo che gli esempi sopra riportati non c'entrino nulla, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Lo dico da esordiente totale, ma dopo aver letto di questo effetto neurologico credo che gli esempi sopra riportati non c'entrino nulla, o mi sbaglio?



Il commento che parla del sogno con la mela per me è un esempio chiaro. Ogni giorno siamo bombardati da migliaia di informazioni che il cervello scarta in automatico. Poi anche se succede una vera e propria coincidenza (nel caso specifico neanche qualcosa di troppo improbabile) rimaniamo sconvolti.


----------



## Baba (21 Novembre 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il commento che parla del sogno con la mela per me è un esempio chiaro. Ogni giorno siamo bombardati da migliaia di informazioni che il cervello scarta in automatico. Poi anche se succede una vera e propria coincidenza (nel caso specifico neanche qualcosa di troppo improbabile) rimaniamo sconvolti.



Niente di magico o paranormale, ma nemmeno una cosa abbastanza probabile , per niente.


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Niente di magico o paranormale, ma nemmeno una cosa abbastanza probabile , per niente.



Non hai proprio capito come funziona allora, rileggi gli articoli che trovi in rete


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Novembre 2019)

il tempo non esiste. Ce l'ha già detto Einstein a inizio '900 (esiste solo lo spazio tempo cioè dipende dal punto di vista dell'osservatore) e ce lo dice sempre di più la meccanica quantistica, secondo cui proprio non esiste.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Novembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il tempo non esiste. Ce l'ha già detto Einstein a inizio '900 (esiste solo lo spazio tempo cioè dipende dal punto di vista dell'osservatore) e ce lo dice sempre di più la meccanica quantistica, secondo cui proprio non esiste.



è vero, però i viaggi del tempo di questo tipo (ovvero quelli della vecchia fantascienza, con la persona che va avanti indietro nel tempo saltellando tra secoli diversi) sono ritenuti impossibili


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero, però i viaggi del tempo di questo tipo (ovvero quelli della vecchia fantascienza, con la persona che va avanti indietro nel tempo saltellando tra secoli diversi) sono ritenuti impossibili



certo, non c'è nessun modo per viaggiare nel tempo per la nostra tecnologia attuale e comprensione delle cose. La fisica ci dice solamente che il tempo come lo percepiamo non esiste. Einstein con la teoria della relatività ha dimostrato che il tempo è funzione dello spazio. famoso è il paradosso dei due gemelli. Se uno partisse su una astronave per 5 anni alla (quasi) velocità della luce, ovvero il limite massimo di velocità per la materia, tornerebbe 5 anni più vecchio mentre per l'altro gemello sulla Terra sarebbero passati 70 anni. La meccanica quantistica (che studia la fisica su scala atomica) va oltre e non riesce nemmeno a definire il tempo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Gennaio 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Qualche mese fa ero sdraiato sul divano ed ero in una specie di dormiveglia. Per un attimo ho sognato di vedere un amico che non vedevo da un paio di settimane. Mangiava una mela e mi raccontava di come non ne mangiava una da un po’ di tempo. Mi svegliai subito dopo questa scena. La stessa sera andai al solito bar e mentre ero appoggiato al bancone vidi entrare questo amico del sogno che non vedevo appunto da qualche settimana. Aveva in mano una mela!!! Rimasi subito a bocca aperta, ero incredulo. Venne a salutarmi, per qualche secondo non sapevo cosa dire e poi gli chiesi se gli piacevano le mele. Mi rispose “ ma si dai, era da un po’ di tempo che non ne mangiavo una”. Ero rimasto sbalordito e quasi non ci volevo credere. Gli raccontai subito la cosa e rimase a bocca aperta pure lui. Mi sembrava tutto così assurdo. Non mi era mai successo nulla del genere e ancora oggi non me ne capacito.
> 
> Ps: non sono mai stato un fanatico di queste “cose”



Anche a me capita di sognare presone che non vedo da una vita, e poi dopo pochi giorni le vedo.

Non so se sia pura coincidenza statistica, o scherzi del cervello, o inconsciamente il nostro cervello sa che per qualche ragione REALE si potrebbe finire per incontrare quella persona ( il cervello lo sa, ma noi non ancora)

Boh, di certo non credo alla "magia" o robe di questo tipo.

Ma resto sempre anche io di stucco.


----------

